# donny



## slinky_k (Nov 21, 2010)

what time do the doors open at donny on the 17th june
thanks


----------



## slinky_k (Nov 21, 2010)

ive never been befor but iv heard if your a member u can go in early.and whats the prices to get in thanks


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

10am and £2.50 if you're a member, 10.30am and £5 for non members, but the queue was huge and although we were there at 10.20 we didn't actually get in until about an hour later.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

AnnieM said:


> 10am and £2.50 if you're a member, 10.30am and £5 for non members, but the queue was huge and although we were there at 10.20 we didn't actually get in until about an hour later.


This is absolutely true. To get in early, either become a member, or get there really early, as the queue is massive. The alternative is to wait until later in the morning, once the queue has died down a bit.


----------



## slinky_k (Nov 21, 2010)

thanks for the replys.how do i become a member thanks


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Just go onto the IHS website and join online. £21 individual and £24 family.


----------



## rfranck100 (May 11, 2012)

ive never been befor but iv heard if your a member u can go in early.and whats the prices to get in thanks


----------

